# Golf Buddy Voice Plus



## spawn_ukuk (May 5, 2013)

Golf Buddy Voice Plus quite impressed with it, Very quick to charge up, battery length you can get about 4 rounds out of it, Comes with the wrist watch strap and my worry was that it wouldn't be comfy and the GPS wouldn't be secure enough fall off and break *BUT* i couldn't have been more wrong its very very comfy and its so secure on your wrist, its not moving a fraction.

The GPS itself took about 2 mins to find the course, that's fantastic 2 mins is nothing, As soon as you get to your tee box that's it, it gives your yardages, Big Number is the middle and the little numbers are the back and front, At a moments glance you got center back front.
There is a few features like distance measuring but that's easily done without that feature,
I had worry's about the GPS automatically finding the next hole, Absolutely no problems with that as soon as you get close to the next tee it switches. *BUT* that is 1 tiny issue with it, If you hit a shot wide close to another holes Tee the GPS will think your starting that hole and will not give you yardages to the hole your on, *BUT* with about 3 clicks of buttons on your GPS your back to the right hole so no real issue.

Checked the distances the GPS gave me with the course yardages and there was on average a 2 yard difference.

Any Questions about it please ask


----------

